# I got my birdies!!! YAY



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

So i got my Tiels  I was originally going to get only 1 but i ended up getting both brothers. I brought them home last night and they slept well. Now it is morning so it's play time. One is currently nuzzled on my neck and trying to bathe himself with my hair lol He keeps rubbing his body and opening his wings, its cute. Does any one else's tiel do this? The younger one I named Jersey. I am still clueless as to what to name the other one. They are sooo sweet  Any ideas on names? I like names that end with the 'y' or 'ie' sound for my pets. Posting pics in a few Oh yea they are 2 mos old


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is Jersey


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's his brother-unnamed


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

how do you know theyre male? just a question.... 
if the mother wasnt a pearl but the father was a pearl or split pearl then the pearl is female and the whiteface grey is male....


theyre both adorable! and i havent heard of a tiel doing that but it sounds cute lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sammy, Henry, Charlie, Danny, just to name a few. I tried to think of other states ending in an "ie" or "y" but there isn't any unless you want to name him Hawaii? lol...but they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys  Dally Mom was a lutino pearl, dad was a cinnamon split to pearl, pied i believe. I did the calculations before on here, see my last thread lol cause i'm kinda clueless to all this gene stuff and ppl said they are males. The breeder also said they are both males. The grey is def. one, the pearl was in question of it but he is not a cinnamon pearl so he's a male i was told


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep you're right...since Dad was a visual cinnamon all his daughters would be cinnamon regardless of what other mutations got thrown in there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are both adorable


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

beutiful! I love the pearled boy! How about Hippy for a name? It looks like the Grey WF may be split to pied with those tick marks.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow they sure are gorgeous!!


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks!! Okay so I got a name, I decided on Maui.


----------



## Life-at-the-Zoo (Mar 26, 2011)

Harley, Marley, Farley are a few "ey" names that come to mind but whatever names you pick they are adorable.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

maui is a cute name


----------

